# Hymer electro block - Hymer b614 2004



## 113870 (Jun 30, 2008)

My electroblok seems to have developed a fault, everything appears to be working fine except the batterys dont charge when on EHU, and i dont get the little symbol showing 240 volt is connected on the screen above my door, i know i have 240 volts to the sockets and the fridge, is there anything i should look for before i start parting with my cash.

The choices that i seem to have open to me are either replace/repair the electrobloc ( assuming thats where the fault is ), or, i have a new spare CTEK top of the range charger which i could permantly connect to the batteries via the mains socket in the van to keep them in tip top condition, any advice on the pro's and con's of either option would be gratefully recieved, i dont mind spending the money but would rather do the best option even if it's the most expensive.

Thanks in advance

bob


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Have you checked ALL fuse blades in the unit ?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Have you checked that the mains input socket is properly plugged in to the EBL? It looks like a kettle lead on my EBL99 and I guess, could work loose as a result of vibration.

If all else fails, I should e-mail or phone Schaudt. They are reputedly very helpful.

<<Contact Schaudt>>

Philip


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

. . just thinking, although different to your unit, mine has a fuse inside - you need to disconnect all plugins [making note of their positions !] remove it and unscrew the cover to view the fuse


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes vcontact Schaudt directly ater doing the basic checks to confirm the unit is faulty. Scaudt Provide a good service backup. It is dissapointing though that on this and other popular furums that the Elektroblock is the most unreliable of charging systems.

C.


----------



## 113870 (Jun 30, 2008)

many thanks for all the advice, will give it a another check over the weekend, if still no joy then i will call them on monday


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I had a similar problem and there is a long thread on here about this issue - JockandRita provided useful advice.

As others have said there is a fuse inside the unit itself - you have to take it apart to get at it - and that can blow. In my case, it kept on blowing replacements and I had to have a new (expensive) Elektroblok.

However, I have since read posts on here that you can arrange to send the unit back to the makers and they will refurb and send back for much lower cost.

Brian


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*SCHAUDT CONTACT DETAILS*

www.schaudt-gmbh.de

Schaudt GmbH
Elektrotechnik & Apparatebau
Daimlerstr. 5
D - 88677 Markdorf

Telefon: +49 (0)7544/9577-0
Fax: +49 (0)7544/9577-29 Electrical systems.

[email protected]

OK
C.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: SCHAUDT CONTACT DETAILS*



CliveMott said:


> www.schaudt-gmbh.de
> Schaudt GmbH
> Elektrotechnik & Apparatebau
> Daimlerstr. 5
> ...


Please Note that the Address for Schaudt has changed to as below:-

Schaudt GmbH Elektrotechnik & Apparatebau
Kundendienst
Planckstr. 8 
88677 Markdorf 
Germany

email: [email protected]

I Have just had mine serviced and returned at a cost of €20 and the same amount for postage.

Also if you do require a new EBL they are much cheaper than anywhere in the Uk, I asked about mine in case the problem I had was "Fatal" the prices I was getting in the Uk were £630 plus.
the quote I got from Shaudt was €320 so a BIG difference, The other thing you can do with schaudt is C,O,D if you have no way of paying them, Or they do accept payments via Paypal.


----------



## 113870 (Jun 30, 2008)

Many thanks for all the advice, as usual the advice was fantatsic, the fuse had blown thankfully....so it's now sorted, what would us newbies to motorhoming do without this website.

Thanks everybody once again.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Just glad we can help  . . . it just goes to prove that we're not [all] just pretty faces !
What goes around comes around . . it won't be long before we're asking YOU questions !


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

*Electrobloc 101 'chatter' when starting*

On the same topic of the Electrobloc, I have just had a new 120 amp Valeo alternator fitted to my Hymer B544 (same as the old one) and since then there is an intermittent 'chatter' coming from the electrobloc 101 when I turn the ignition key. This usually stops when the engine starts, but not always. The local auto electrician has checked all the fuses and wiring but no result so now look like a trip to Brownhills, who I understand can 'check it out'
Any ideas would be appreciated.
Cheers,
Rasser


----------

